# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  رسمی و فوری؛یکشنبه درباره تاثیر قطعی معدل در کمیسیون اموزش تصمیم گیری خواهد شد

## arshaa

همینطور که مشاهده مینمایید یکشنبه کمیسیون اموزش درباره تاثیر قطعی تصمیم گیری میکن هبا حضور دکتر خدایی
پیشنهاد من اینه برین تو سیستم سازمان سنجش عضو بشید و اعتراضاتتون رو به صورت مودبانه به سازمان سنجش انتقال بدید تا تاثیر گذار باشیم همچنین شاید درباره سهمیه ایثارگران(شاید به نتیجه برسن)

----------


## arshaa

up

----------


## arshaa

up again

----------


## ali.asghar

این اخرین کار برای تغیر تاثیر قطعی به تاثیر مثبت است  تمام تلاشمان را بکنیم تا مثبت بشه در انیستا حالا خورشید هم نماینده ی مخالفان را سبطی اعلام کنید  به تمام افرادی هم که از دور اعتراض دور شدن تک کنید تا این تاثیر را به مثبت تغیر بدیم  لطفا ویس سبطی رو هم اینجا بگزارین

----------

